# Puffer agent get crispy when dryed



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,

i've just done a few trials with the puffer agent and it went wrong.
there is the relief but it feels crispy and i can scratch it off with my finger.

- How do i mix the ink and the puffer ?
- Do i have to dry it differently than regular ink ?

Please help, i need my logos printed for sunday as i have a photoshoot for my new collection.


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

The proper mix is 15 percent of puff agent, to weight of the ink/color your mixing into. I prefer going straight to shirt when using puff ink helps it lock into the garmet better then basing it out. 83 mesh with a 2/2 coat. 70 duro. make sure not to pull or stretch your print to hard when pulling from press to dryer.


----------



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try this.
i've been told i should use 50% of puffer and ink, that's why it was going wrong...


----------

